# OFAs ~ my girl Furious!



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Furious' OFAs came back - OFA Good Hips, Normal Elbows....

so 3 Goods and 1 Excellent with 4 normal elbows as adults in this litter! Two others were prelim'ed or eyeballed to be probable Good and haven't been done as adults yet....

Yippee! Good girl Basha!
























Lee


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

awesome Lee!


----------



## TRITON (May 10, 2005)

Congrats Lee and WTG Basha!!


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

That's awesome Lee... Big Congratulations!!!!!


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## luvsables (May 7, 2007)

Congrats Lee.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

that's great


----------



## Superpup (Jun 7, 2007)

AWESOME Lee!!!!







Congrats!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GSDtravels (Dec 26, 2008)

Congrats!!


----------



## scannergirl (Feb 17, 2008)

Wow. That's awesome.
One of the many reasons people really need to understand what a good breeder is and isn't. I'm glad there are those like you and all the other wonderful breeders out there who really are the stewards of all that is right and good about the GSD.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)




----------



## Deejays_Owner (Oct 5, 2005)

Lee!!


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

That's GREAT news!!


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

Congrats!! Thats awesome news.


----------



## Betty (Aug 11, 2002)

Congrats!!!


----------



## Branca's Mom (Mar 26, 2003)

Huge Congrats!! 

That is really awesome.


----------



## grmnshpd21 (May 5, 2005)

that is wonderful news!!


----------



## JackieM1982 (Jul 21, 2005)

Great news!


----------



## chruby (Sep 21, 2005)

Yeah!!! Always a relief!! Sure was happy when Heidi's came back good!!


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

That is superb!!!


----------



## mnm (Jan 9, 2006)

Woohoo


----------



## lupina (Mar 4, 2009)

This must be of great satisfaction for you! 
I just went and checked out your website. I live in KCMO but usually drive to Cape Cod in either the spring or fall and stop in Wexford to stay with a cousin. It's unclear right now what our plans are for this year ($$ of gas is unfortunately a consideration). If we (GS -Skye) head east we'll have to add some destination points. I'm always interested in learning more and spending time with shepherd people more experienced than myself.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Thank you all! Very happy with Basha's litters - Furious has lots of siblings getting titled, competing, and with good hips!!! 

Carla, Wexford is not far from here and actually, Kristy with Hexe lives near there, and my horse is in Zeli not far north - if you come up, let us know and we can try to get together!

Lee


----------

